# There’s wood in there somewhere... (Dennerle scaper 35)



## aec34 (27 Jul 2021)

The ‘big tank’ (well, 60p) set up is on hold for the foreseeable while we wait for building work, so I’ve treated myself to a Dennerle scaper’s tank 35 as a caridina shrimp tank. I’ve fancied having a go at some caridina for a while and the excuse is that this tank is small enough to move round the house as needed, but big enough to give me options. Anyway, here’s the kit, mostly from stuff kicking about:

Tank: Dennerle scaper’s tank 35
Filter: Aquael pat mini (or Dennerle eckfilter - or maybe both?! There’s also a versamax mini, but I’ve really struggled to cover the inlet successfully to make it shrimp safe and still get any flow.)
Light: Aquael Leddy smart 2(6w)

Substrate: Tropica soil + gravel

Wood, a few rocks, botanicals, etc. Got some nice pods from Blackwater UK.

Plants: Assorted buces, crypts, java fern, floaters, and mosses plus other random trimmings/survivors from the two dinky tanks I’ve broken down (10 litre + work bowl). I’m also going to cross my fingers and have a go at some Monte Carlo and Sagittaria subulata. It’s worth a try...

My plan is to plant relatively heavily from the outset, WCs with tap water for the first few weeks, then move to remin-ed rainwater/RO (found out last week that my v near LFS does RO, which is a nice back up if the garden butts fail). I’m expecting it’ll be a few months before I’m ready for any shrimps - no idea yet exactly what to get, but apart from the shrimp choice I feel like a more or less know what I’m doing with the set up and planting.

BUT, livestock. Since I won’t have shrimps for a while, in the interim does this mean I should really steel myself for snails as a small clean up crew? 😬 I’m not really a fan, but I know how good they are for tanks. I came across the suggestion of red racer nerites (yay, no breeding), but then found out they lay eggs anyway (boo, things on glass). I’ve been told rabbit snails are a good option, but I’m worried about how big they might get? When I say I’m not a fan, I mean I really don’t want to have to touch the fleshy bits. (This is where snails win over slugs in the garden - snails have a handle.)

I had not intended keeping fish in this tank - and definitely not with the shrimp - but read that some like to move in a pair of fish (only when the tank is already hospitable, obviously) for a couple of months to help maturity before replacing with shrimp. I mean, fish for a bit would be AMAZING, but this is a little tank and not something I thought was doable. Has anyone tried this? I really still don’t know fish, apart from my plotting of CPDs/chillis for the 60p.

(Photo of one of the piles of bits to start tank)





Edit: also, can caridina water parameters = happy snails...?


----------



## ScareCrow (27 Jul 2021)

I wondered what evolution was doing where shells were concerned but you've solved it. Developing handles for us so we can avoid touching slimy things.
I have no experience with caridina but interested in what you are doing as I'm also contemplating keeping them in rainwater. My tap water is terrible and RO doesn't sit well with me because of the amount of waste it produces.
The little knowledge I can impart though is I use pure (60ppm +/- 5 tds I don't know gh/kh) rain water in my current tanks and find that snails don't really last long. I've only got the little bubble 'pest' snails but often find their shells (minus the snail) looking whiter than normal. This is probably due to my water being soft and not having enough carbonate to maintain their shells. 
You'd need to add some minerals for your shrimp, I'm not sure which and it what quantity though as that's as far as I've got with my own research.


----------



## shangman (27 Jul 2021)

I have a few MTS and bladder snails in my caridina tank, but I don't think they could support a proper big thick shelled snail like a nerite or rabbit. They need proper kh and gh, a pH of at least 7. Also the rabbits and wizards like it a bit hotter than the caridina shrimp.

You could try a betta fish maybe? I don't have experience with them though so not completely sure. They might like it too hot too.


----------



## aec34 (27 Jul 2021)

Hi @ScareCrow that’s interesting about your snails. I already remineralise rain water with an off-the-shelf product for my cherry tank - so it should just be a case of aiming for a lower TDS. It’s dead easy with my current tank, I just do half a scoop in a 5 litre bottle drawn from the butt. The cherry shrimp seem pretty happy, and I have gotten over all the random critters which come in with the water.


----------



## aec34 (27 Jul 2021)

Thanks @shangman, good intel (was hoping you’d pop by 🙂) I’ll investigate those snails. Creepy as they are...
I did wonder about a betta, but I have the impression they’re are a bit fussy about space, sleeping arrangements, etc.


----------



## Wookii (28 Jul 2021)

Betta's can often be voracious shrimp hunters too, so perhaps not the first option for keeping with your prize Caridina.

Assuming you are targeting around 5-6dGH for your Caridina tank, that should have sufficient calcium for snails, the problem is more that Caridina require soft water with an acidic pH (6.0-6.5). It's the low pH that causes the the snails shell to dissolve eventually killing it, and is also the reason snails don't do that well in CO2 injected tanks, as the CO2 typically drives the pH below 7. 

That being said, I have a thriving population of Ramshorn snails in my high tech. The older snails do eventually succumb to the acidic conditions unfortunately, and their shells break down, but it takes some time - and since they have been born and raised in the tank of their own accord, and not at my behest, it spares me a little of the guilt I would have if I intentionally purchased a snail and added it - something I have now stopped doing.


----------



## aec34 (29 Jul 2021)

Ok, I’ve made the mistake now of going down the Fish Wormhole. I’m now wondering whether I could keep a small group of pygmy corys in this tank, rather than caridina shrimp - and convert my existing cherries tank to caridina which was originally the plan.


----------



## aec34 (29 Jul 2021)

Have now christened the tank ‘shipwreck’ after finding a really nice bit of wood at the LFS - it’s really straight and has the look of an old hewn timber. And I got some terracotta amphorae off eBay. I’m sure these will be a step too far towards the bubbling treasure chest for purists, but I like them and I’m a Latin teacher/Classicist so I’m sticking at least one of them in 🙂

‘Naufragium’ does sound classier than ‘Shipwreck’, which is a short step to ‘Carcrash’ (potential future name right there??). A fancy name does make it sound like I know what I’m doing, which I don’t think is true.





Current set up idea (terrible photo):


----------



## aec34 (30 Jul 2021)

Spent the day setting the tank up. I can’t quite believe how well this has worked, especially since I was pretty sure I wouldn’t have enough plants. Floaters still to go in.





Tropica soil mostly covered by Dennerle black shrimp gravel. Was thinking about leaving a patch I could have sand in case I do think corys are a good idea, but now it’s set up I’m pretty sure this will be shrimp only.

I really like buces so there are few of those, plus anubiases and crypts and a whole host of other small refugee stems and mosses from smaller tanks I’ve now closed down. In the front is saggitaria subulata and a small patch of Monte Carlo. I’m not very optimistic about growing anything carpet like, but thought it worth trying these two plants for the cost of 2 tropica pots. 

Worst case I’m confident at least the buces, anubiases, and crypts and some of the stems will grow. Hoping for better results with java fern than last time.

Lots of big water changes planned ideally daily for this first week.


----------



## aec34 (12 Aug 2021)

Two weeks since planting. 

Big water changes with tap every 2-3 days, and no trimming/tidying yet. Frogbit already starting to take over. I also split and rehomed a moss ball, and treated myself to a nymphaea lotus. I’ve wanted one of these for ages and it is absolutely stunning. The tank is already feeling quite full, which I’m pleased with 🙂
No inhabitants yet apart from a couple of rogue limpets. Now the tank is starting to grow I do feel like this could eventually be a happy home for some tiny fish given how much cover there is, but I’m not sure if it’s big enough.


----------



## plantnoobdude (12 Aug 2021)

looks very nice! I just noticed my first berried female crystal red shrimp in my tank. Very excited. when do you plan on adding yours? sidenote: the ceramic pot may raise kh which the caridina will dislike.


----------



## aec34 (13 Aug 2021)

plantnoobdude said:


> looks very nice! I just noticed my first berried female crystal red shrimp in my tank. Very excited. when do you plan on adding yours? sidenote: the ceramic pot may raise kh which the caridina will dislike.


Thanks! Have no plans just yet for creatures - going to leave it a bit longer. Good shout on the pot. It’s an aquarium ornament so I’m hoping won’t do anything too major to the water chemistry but will bear it in mind. I’ll need to shift over to rain water etc anyway before getting caridina - my tap is too hard.


----------



## aec34 (24 Aug 2021)

Stem plants growing well, as is the lotus. Moss is starting to perk up. Removed some melted sagittaria, but some of it is growing well. Culled about half the frogbit - it’s growing like the clappers. A little algae on the old anubiases, which came with them from the other tank; worst leaves removed.

I’m seriously thinking now about keeping a little group of endler’s livebearers (ideally if my LFS keep them), in which case I’ll introduce some cherry shrimp soon from my other tank to help with maintenance.

Heater installed. I’ve been pondering my filter. It’s in the back corner which I know isn’t ideal, and the duckbill is pointed at the back wall. I’ve turned the flow down a bit in case I do go endler’s, but think this does still give enough circulation.


----------



## NatalieHurrell (25 Aug 2021)

Tank is looking good.  Endlers quite like a decent flow in my experience.


----------



## aec34 (25 Aug 2021)

NatalieHurrell said:


> Tank is looking good.  Endlers quite like a decent flow in my experience.


Thanks! Will turn filter back up 🙂


----------



## NatalieHurrell (25 Aug 2021)

If you look up MD Fish Tanks on YouTube his latest big ecosystem tank has lots of Endler hybrids swimming in reasonable flow.  Amazing tank too!


----------



## aec34 (31 Aug 2021)

Planted for a month:


Removed a small melted buce from the centre of the tank; I’ve never had this before - even in almost zero tech - so think it must be a combination of weak/small plantlet, poor circulation and too much wood-fungus-fluff stuff. Apart from some of the sag, everything else growing pretty well. Trimmed rotala tops and replanted.
May add some cherries soon and see if LFS have any suitable endlers….


----------



## aec34 (3 Sep 2021)

Back from LFS. Not very inspired by the chap I spoke to for advice (compared to the guy at Sweet Knowle who was _brilliant_), but my gut says the stock is well kept. 

No endlers, but I’m now thinking about getting ember tetras. Everything I read suggests they are easy to keep, albeit sometimes shy - and not jumpers which is good since I’d like to keep the tank open. How does this sound to those who know fish?


----------



## Wookii (3 Sep 2021)

aec34 said:


> Back from LFS. Not very inspired by the chap I spoke to for advice (compared to the guy at Sweet Knowle who was _brilliant_), but my gut says the stock is well kept.
> 
> No endlers, but I’m now thinking about getting ember tetras. Everything I read suggests they are easy to keep, albeit sometimes shy - and not jumpers which is good since I’d like to keep the tank open. How does this sound to those who know fish?



Embers are peaceful, brightly coloured and pretty hardy, they’re a great little fish. Like a lot of tetras though they can tend to just ‘hang’ around chilling out - great for them, not always ideal for the fish keeper who wants to see a bit more activity.

By contrast Endlers are the opposite end of the scale, completely hyperactive and never stop moving and jousting with one another.

So it depends on what you’re after.

You have a good level of surface cover, and not too brightly lit, plus if you are still moving to RO as originally mentioned, you can run softwater, so the world is your oyster to an extent on fish choice.

Edit - Sorry, I thought the tank was the 55 litre, if its the smaller 35 litre, that will limit your choices somewhat.


----------



## aec34 (3 Sep 2021)

Wookii said:


> Embers are peaceful, brightly coloured and pretty hardy, they’re a great little fish. Like a lot of tetras though they can tend to just ‘hang’ around chilling out - great for them, not always ideal for the fish keeper who wants to see a bit more activity.
> 
> By contrast Endlers are the opposite end of the scale, completely hyperactive and never stop moving and jousting with one another.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Wookii. These are in fact the nubs of the problem: it’s not v big, and I’m really indecisive 😬
I really don’t mind what fish, so long as the tank suits them. Currently still on tap water.


----------



## aec34 (12 Sep 2021)

Got a bit overexcited with the last Aquarium Gardens order and now have way too many types of plant in this tank… But look how pink the lotus is!





Moved a dozen cherries in last week. Decided to also get a little group of embers, probably next week. Given these will be my only fish and they’re tiny, any advice on best options for live food/feeding advice?


----------



## aec34 (12 Sep 2021)

..as in, I don’t mind setting a culture up (not that I know what I’m doing), but with so few mouths I wonder about having to bin most of it?


----------



## Aqua360 (12 Sep 2021)

aec34 said:


> ..as in, I don’t mind setting a culture up (not that I know what I’m doing), but with so few mouths I wonder about having to bin most of it?


Have you tried microworms? Very easy to maintain a culture, they just smell when you open the lid!


----------



## aec34 (12 Sep 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> Have you tried microworms? Very easy to maintain a culture, they just smell when you open the lid!


Great, thanks! Never had fish or cultured worms so this is all very new


----------



## aec34 (28 Sep 2021)

FISH!! 


6 ember tetra moved in yesterday, and they are brilliant 🙂 (And v hard to photograph.) They’ve been merrily cruising round the tank, sometimes as a little band, and I’m really pleased they haven’t spent the whole time hiding. The shrimp even seem a bit bolder too. 
Meal times so far have been a swirl of microworms from a cotton wool bud morning and evening. I’m a bit worried about feeding them the right amount - less is better than more?

I’ve also got some dried bloodworm which I thought I might give them occasionally (crushed up and soaked). Is there anything else I should give them?


----------



## Karmicnull (29 Sep 2021)

You must hold the record for the time it took from getting your first tank to getting your first fish!

If you've room in your freezer then you can get frozen copepods and daphnia to give them variety.


----------



## aec34 (29 Sep 2021)

Karmicnull said:


> You must hold the record for the time it took from getting your first tank to getting your first fish!


Ha ha haaa fish have ALWAYS been on the radar, but I’ve just been too scared after what happened last time (c 15 years ago) - and have only had dinky tanks 😳

Will investigate frozen!


----------



## aec34 (11 Oct 2021)

10 weeks old. Going that nice mature colour of tannins and too many plants. Definitely jungle style, and due a bit more of a chop back soon. The plan was always to grow stuff on in this tank ready for the ‘big’ tank (60p).



Embers are happily going about their business - I see them loads and do a headcount at worm time. One is definitely more aloof than the others - I think he’s just not a joiner. I wonder about getting a few more to up their numbers, but they do seem content at 6. I really like them 🙂

The hydrocotyle and cardamine lyrata are growing like crazy, and I might try wedging one of my wabi balls in back left to train them out the tank.


----------



## Karmicnull (11 Oct 2021)

That Lotus is starting a takeover bid!  Looks fabulous though.  I envy you your Hydrocotyle - I managed to kill mine off...


----------



## aec34 (11 Oct 2021)

Karmicnull said:


> That Lotus is starting a takeover bid!  Looks fabulous though.  I envy you your Hydrocotyle - I managed to kill mine off...


Thanks - the lotus is such a great colour! But yes, getting big… I’m really excited to see if it will flower when it makes the surface.
There are way too many types of plant in this tank to call it aquascaping, but I’m just pleased with anything which grows happily in my non-CO2 environment. Shout if you want any hydrocotyle - it’s the leucocephala that’s prolific


----------



## MichaelJ (11 Oct 2021)

aec34 said:


> One is definitely more aloof than the others - I think he’s just not a joiner.


A couple of my embers are always detached from the ember shoal...they seem more in tune with swimming along the bigger cardinals and black neons.

Nice Tank! 

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## aec34 (23 Oct 2021)

Fish are doing fine, as are the plants - but the shrimp are not thriving. These are nothing fancy, just cherries from my cube. I’ve lost at least one when berried, and there are 2 with bent spines (not that they have spines, but you know what I mean). 
I wondered if there wasn’t enough Calcium - but testing tells me the tank is KH 4, GH 7 which is what I’ve written as ballpark numbers for crystals so this should be enough for molting? Is it more likely this is a congenital problem? My main colony started with 10 and is now about a year old.


----------



## aec34 (28 Oct 2021)

Added 4 more embers earlier this week, and all good so far. Also seen a berried shrimp, and some of his wonky friends. BUT the true glory is the big haul of buce from the very generous @SRP3006 which have made the tank look AMAZING (in my humble opinion), and given it more depth on the right (I took out most of the rotala). The buce have been in for about 10 days and seem to be settling in fine.



I’m so pleased with how this is now  going. And I now understand why people keep stools by their tanks to watch the fish.


----------



## aec34 (29 Oct 2021)

Slightly better photo:


----------



## aec34 (14 Nov 2021)

Culled a load of salvinia - and turns out the ceratopteris has got massive.


Given I only had a tiny scrap of this left from a small poorly tank, I’m pretty pleased with this. Growing so much happier floating than it did planted. 
Lotus is nearly at the surface: what will happen next…? 👀


----------



## aec34 (3 Dec 2021)

What did I buy on Black Friday? Red Racer Nerites, obviously!!


----------



## Wolf6 (3 Dec 2021)

Love the tank! 
If only nerites didnt deface everything with their hard to remove eggs all over the place. They are pretty but never more for me


----------



## aec34 (3 Dec 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> Love the tank!
> If only nerites didnt deface everything with their hard to remove eggs all over the place. They are pretty but never more for me


Thanks! I do wonder about the eggs, but trying them here for the first time before The Big Tank.


----------



## aec34 (7 Jan 2022)

Have crammed a few more plants in this tank now since I had some refugees from my 20 litre breakdown. It’s DEFINITELY way too full now.... 😬 but it’s going to provide a ton of plants for my new tank in a couple of months, which is how I’m seeing it.

I also had the trauma of moving the tank upstairs to be out of the way of builders - pretty sure I lost a fish in the process through a damaged fin: the rest of them are all accounted for and are their usually perky selves, and I’m certain it isn’t disease.

Sadly the nerites didn’t last long. I have no idea what happened there: they were absolutely fine for a week or so, cruising about, then I found them upside down and despite turning them over, that was it.

The tank is actually fuller than in this pic - low-tech tastic!


----------



## aec34 (7 Jan 2022)

It’s this full… (and yes I know it’s not level but the floor has a fabulous sag on it)


----------



## hypnogogia (7 Jan 2022)

LoveLy looking tank.


----------



## aec34 (7 Jan 2022)

hypnogogia said:


> LoveLy looking tank.


Thanks - I’m really chuffed with it 🙂


----------



## Hufsa (7 Jan 2022)

aec34 said:


> Sadly the nerites didn’t last long. I have no idea what happened there: they were absolutely fine for a week or so, cruising about, then I found them upside down and despite turning them over, that was it.


Has the tank they were in ever been treated for planaria or with any non-snail-friendly medication?
I have experience with substrates seemingly turning permanently inhospitable to snails after that. Killed a batch of poor nerites before I figured it out 

Tank looks amazing btw 😍


----------



## DTM61 (7 Jan 2022)

aec34 said:


> It’s this full… (and yes I know it’s not level but the floor has a fabulous sag on it)View attachment 179516


Love it, stunning tank. My 35l went up and down the stairs a few times last year due to builders too, and the 90l 😬.


----------



## KirstyF (8 Jan 2022)

That is super packed and looking great. You’ll have plenty spare for the 60P when you get it going. 👍


----------



## aec34 (8 Jan 2022)

Thanks all! I’m so pleased with how well it’s coming along - a massive haul of bargain buce has helped 🙂 Closer inspection reveals some plants I thought had totally died off are actually still growing, e.g. my Sagittaria subulata.


Hufsa said:


> Has the tank they were in ever been treated for planaria or with any non-snail-friendly medication?
> I have experience with substrates seemingly turning permanently inhospitable to snails after that. Killed a batch of poor nerites before I figured it out
> 
> Tank looks amazing btw 😍


Ah that’s really interesting on treatments hanging around. I did treat it with fenbendazole at the beginning of September, but assumed with big weekly water changes, and a colony of thriving shrimp, it was all fine for snails. I’ve also got limpets, which seem pretty bombproof. Hmmm.


----------



## aec34 (2 Feb 2022)

Tank is 6 months old. I’ve just taken some buces out to find the substrate again, and it still needs a good prune. Sessiliflora and ceratopteris going crazy.




Shrimp breeding merrily, and happily munching their way through my softer floating plants (little swine). Trying to feed them a bit more 😬


----------



## aec34 (28 Mar 2022)

Shrimp continue to breed away, so thinning out their numbers means giving some away > swapping for new plants > shoe-horning even more in! 

New additions are some modest twigs/bits of bark with fissidens and another with small buce rhizomes, a lovely little crypt flamingo, some pogostemon helferi and blyxa japonica. Will the last two very recent additions grow? It’s worth a try. At the moment they look fab, and I love the textures. (Thank you Plant Friends 👍.)

Nothing momentous otherwise. Light on 7 hours per day, ‘some’ liquid all in one feed every other days or when I remember, and weekly 10ish litre WC.  Sponge clean about every 4-6 weeks, glass occasionally gets the toothbrush treatment, and floaters thinned when I can’t see in. Importantly, the tank has survived (with its cover on intermittently) the vast amount of building and plaster dust of major building work. I did lose a fish last week, but I think this might have been a coincidence. Let the jungle grow on to be harvested in due time for the New Tank.


----------



## aec34 (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## aec34 (8 Apr 2022)

Ok team, I need a bit of help; I think from reading around about BBA that coincidentally I might be a bit low in Magnesium. Some of my bigger crypts are looking a bit sad especially their older leaves, and apparently they like Mg? (Though having said that, on moving a small fancy one today it turns out it’s produced two babies, so it can’t be that bad.)
I think part of the problem with the algae at least is flow since now the tank is so full. I also need to do a good clean.
I’m currently feeding with a couple of ml of Aquascaper every couple of days, but moving soon to TNC complete when the bottle’s empty. 

If I add Epsom salts, how much is recommended? The tank is 35l, but less soil and hardscape probably more like 25l-ish. There are shrimp and a few ember tetras.


----------



## aec34 (14 Apr 2022)

aec34 said:


> If I add Epsom salts, how much is recommended? The tank is 35l, but less soil and hardscape probably more like 25l-ish. There are shrimp and a few ember tetras.


Still contemplating Magnesium. I can’t face getting into the EI fert calculator, and reading around the Mg numbers there are high anyway: can someone do some quick arithmetic as guidance for me? (_Looks hopefully at _@dw1305 _…_)
I think the answer is probably ‘stick a tiny, tiny pinch in once a week and see what happens’, but I don’t want to overdose and harm the creatures.


----------



## dw1305 (14 Apr 2022)

Hi all, 


aec34 said:


> I think the answer is probably ‘stick a tiny, tiny pinch in once a week and see what happens’, but I don’t want to overdose and harm the creatures.


Perfect, but probably a big pinch, (rather than a tiny one).


aec34 said:


> .... someone do some quick arithmetic as guidance for me? (_Looks hopefully at _@dw1305 _…_)


Easy with "Epsom Salts" <"MgSO4.7H20">, because it is ~10% magnesium (Mg).  Magnesium has a RAM of 24.3 and the RMM of MgSO4.7H2O is  246, so 24.3/246 is near enough 10%

If you go for 10 ppm (mg  / L (10^-6)) Mg the arithmetic is: 

Your tank is 35 litres and 
you need 350 mg of Mg (35 * 10). 
MgSO4.7H2O is 10 ppm magnesium, so you need 3500 (350 * 10) mg of MgSO4.7H2O in your tank and
3500 mg is 3.5 g (10^-3 for a kilogram and water has a density of 1) and 
3.5 g is *3/4 of a teaspoon.* 
cheers Darrel


----------



## aec34 (14 Apr 2022)

dw1305 said:


> 3.5 g is *3/4 of a teaspoon*


Amazing, thanks so much Darrel. Let’s see if it makes a difference.


----------



## aec34 (20 Apr 2022)

Actually cleaned the glass, and it makes such a difference! Also cleaned the heater, trimmed (= hacked back) stems, and culled a load of floaters. Moved a couple of buces which were right under the light and getting v BBA’d. So much Java fern growing at the back 😳
Pogostemon sprouting from the base, and random nymphoides already made the surface. (The two fancy crypts moved in little planters to the other tank also seem to be doing ok.) Epsom salts on the way in the post.



Embers seem much happier than they were 2 weeks ago, when they went through a really shy phase. Lots more baby shrimp…


----------



## aec34 (13 May 2022)

I’ve been weekly dosing half a teaspoon of Epsom salts and a squirt of iron, and the crypts definitely look perkier. Yay!



It’s getting pretty overgrown but now the ‘big tank’ is just about in sight - I’ll be taking this one apart for plants so mostly just letting it go, with minimal trimming. Really looking forward to seeing just how big some of them have got. The Sagittaria subulata has almost done a total lap of the glass with its runners.


----------



## aec34 (20 May 2022)

Not really relevant to the tank, but I just have to express my excitement somewhere that I’m hoping to make it to Wildwoods next Sunday - waaaahhhh!! 

Find the shoehorn…


----------



## aec34 (28 May 2022)

Two incidental observations:
1. The small but growing amount of BBA I had, mainly in the higher flow and higher light area of the tank is pretty much gone. The only real change has been that I’ve upped the Mg and Fe, though I’m  totally willing to believe I’ve done other things to the tank subconsciously which mean no real correlation here.
2. The TDS is really high, as in 400. I tested my tap water (both upstairs and downstairs) and this is also now at a much higher TDS than earlier this year so I think at least partially the cause. Does tap water TDS vary seasonally (is this to do with higher temperatures)? I don’t test regularly or chase numbers, just observe. Fish and inverts are all fine.


----------



## ScareCrow (28 May 2022)

aec34 said:


> Does tap water TDS vary seasonally


It can do, generally it's variation in the source that causes the change in TDS. Factors like the catchment area, whether it's riverine or aquifer will influence the TDS seasonally. You should be able to check the source on your water companies website.
If the TDS suddenly increases it's worth checking the water company website for any work they might be doing on the network. After carrying out work they will often add higher than normal amounts of chlorine/chloramine. Often it'll have quite  strong smell and sometimes the water will be cloudy. I've not known it cause problems with people that have freshwater tanks and use tap water conditioner although I'm sure it has. I have however seen people with marine tanks, using RO filters have entire tanks wiped out and RO membranes and pre-filters wrecked when the water companies do this.


----------



## aec34 (5 Jun 2022)

Went to Wildwoods (luckily on foot given the number of garden centres). Of course I came back with plants….



I said I would allow myself anything unusual so now have:

a Madagascar lace plant (from MA, but inspired by Wildwoods). I’m not overly optimistic it’ll do well, but worth a go. Have stuck it in the brightest part of the tank.
an in vitro pot of homalomena sekadau south. Never heard of this (exciting!) but emergency internet searching said it’s like an anubias/buce, and I can grow them fine so it came home with me (below, and front of pic above). I’ve got about 8 plants from one pot so everyone might be getting one before too long.



- random floating plant. Think the fella said it was a water poppy, and I didn’t catch the Latin name.



I definitely don’t need to buy anything else when I set up the new tank.


----------



## dw1305 (5 Jun 2022)

Hi all,


aec34 said:


> ........- random floating plant. Think the fella said it was a water poppy, and I didn’t catch the Latin name.
> View attachment 189507


It is _Hygrorhyza aristata_,  an aquatic grass and a  <"_turned up to eleven_"> plant.

Cheers Darrel


----------



## aec34 (5 Jun 2022)

Thanks Darrel, another plant needing pruning by the handful then! I really like its little buoyancy aids.


----------



## Karmicnull (5 Jun 2022)

aec34 said:


> Madagascar lace plant





aec34 said:


> homalomena sekadau south



Bizarrely these are both ones I've purchased excitedly in the last six months. The HS is a very happy epiphyte in my hard water tank and the MLP has got enormous planted in my mostly-rainwater tank. Both low tech low light.  I really like them both so I reckon you've made some great choices there!


----------



## aec34 (5 Jun 2022)

Karmicnull said:


> I really like them both so I reckon you've made some great choices there!


EXCELLENT! This is great news, especially the MLP.  
It was so nice to find and buy things in the flesh!


----------



## aec34 (6 Jun 2022)

Post WC - also showing the cheeky annex this tank has magically acquired (will be useful when I break the main one down).







Speaking of annexes, fancy crypts doing well in their little sticky cups - why built out when you can build up?!


----------



## aec34 (18 Jul 2022)

Finally got round to thinning my floaters, cleaning the glass and  filter (= rinse sponge in tank water and give it a good squeeze), and some very light trimming. Otherwise my regular maintenance has been weekly 30-50% ish WC + the odd dash of iron and magnesium.
Saw my first snail in ages - which is nice since given I thought my younger and less tolerant self had made this tank totally inhospitable to snails (following the Black Friday Nerite debacle).
Some mid-WC photos:






Amazed by how big these crypts have got! Loving the textures.


----------



## ScareCrow (19 Jul 2022)

aec34 said:


> Finally got round to thinning my floaters, cleaning the glass and  filter (= rinse sponge in tank water and give it a good squeeze), and some very light trimming. Otherwise my regular maintenance has been weekly 30-50% ish WC + the odd dash of iron and magnesium.
> Saw my first snail in ages - which is nice since given I thought my younger and less tolerant self had made this tank totally inhospitable to snails (following the Black Friday Nerite debacle).
> Some mid-WC photos:
> View attachment 191198
> ...


Everything is looking really lush and healthy.

Do you know what the crypt with the stripy leaves and red petiole is called?

I'm very jealous of your Aponogeton Madagascariensi. It looks very healthy and compact. Is it staying quite small or are you removing older leaves?


----------



## aec34 (19 Jul 2022)

Hi @ScareCrow I’m afraid I don’t know what that crypt is: I’m pretty sure it was one of two I was given from someone I bought a fancy secondhand light off. I know I’ve bought wendtii green and lucens, and I think I was given a wendtii brown, but I don’t think it’s any of those.

The Madagascar has only been in about 6 weeks, and so far the leaves are staying a nice size and shape - I’ve lost a couple from the bottom, since it’s a bit gloomy and crowded. It is a lovely plant, and growing like mad. 

I’ll be taking the tank apart fairly soon and moving into my 60p - drop me a message if you’re interested in any offspring if I find any.


----------



## aec34 (19 Jul 2022)

And as a general observation on the tank, the blyxa japonica and the pogostemon helferi are just about clinging on, but not thriving. I half expected this without CO2, but you never can tell.

It strikes me that a real joy of having small tanks is quickly filling them, meaning spare bits to swap for unexpected other plants, or plants that you just don’t mind giving a go even if you’re not optimistic (like the two above).


----------



## Ossie (27 Jul 2022)

It is a cosy fish livingroom … beautiful …


----------



## aec34 (11 Aug 2022)

The harvest begins. Catching the 6 ember tetras was way more difficult than I could have ever imagined, and in the end had to be done after pulling plants out.
So many crypts, tons of Java fern and Sagittaria subulata. Tank is now basically upside down while I work out what stays and what gets passed on.


----------



## aec34 (19 Aug 2022)

A final pic of the buce, the only plants lefts, before the Big Shrimp Hunt and close down:



This has been a lovely little tank, and I hadn’t realised how much joy I’ve got from it being on a low table and looking down from above. Absolutely going to set it up again some time 🙂


----------

